# Napoleon



## VeryAroma (Apr 25, 2009)

Being sick can have advantages! ;-) My Mum just brought me these babys as a gift. They go on rather sheer, but they last forever. Really like a lipglass. Love them! 
(She got the Lipplumper for herself and I tried it out. It is amazing too! Smells like a cookie, tingels and plumps a bit.)

Here are swarches:

Napoleon Lip Lacquer in: Tropic Lust, Love Shine, Lolita Lane, Bitten Rouge and Pink Lemonade


----------

